# Will any of these have a chance??



## SavemeDempsey (Apr 30, 2013)

1 Red tail shark, 2 shark cat fish, 3 serpies, 1 black widow, 1 swordtail, 1 red a blue neon, 4 black and gold neons
In a 5x2x2 aquarium with a 10" Tiger Oscar, My oscar, 5 BN catfish and jack dempsey will be moving into this tank I am going to be buying tomorrow. The tank comes with all of these fish... I also have a guppy breeding setup witch I was think about moving the breeders to my 55gallon 4 foot tank and use it as a grow out aswell, so whichever fish cant live with the Oscar will have to go into the 55gallon and the next question is will they eat 1 1/2 month old guppy's.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

From what I have been told on this forum the tank will be to small? Someone will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## SavemeDempsey (Apr 30, 2013)

i was under the impression 137 gallon was sufficient for an oscar?? even two..


----------



## SavemeDempsey (Apr 30, 2013)

o yea when i said a 10" oscar, my oscar is going in the tank thats the 10" one, to clarify I am only putting one Oscar in the tank he is 10" going from a 55gallon to a 127 gallon with a jack dempsey and 5 bristlenose pleco's.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Your tank is big enough for those fish. Just watch your nitrate levels and do water changes to keep under 10ppm. Probably have to do 75% weekly


----------



## SavemeDempsey (Apr 30, 2013)

So now im thinking about re-homing the Oscar, I really think I just cant afford him to be happy and think I might just go for JD community tank... The JD I have now has been through alot and is very well natured, fast aswell cuz he is always dodging the O.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a JD tank. Post some pics when its all set


----------



## SavemeDempsey (Apr 30, 2013)

Got the new tank and its actually 165 gallons  Had it all setup same ph, temp and used most of the water from the 55gallon aswell as some filter media and gravel to instantly cycle it, put the two featherfin synodontis in then grabben the oscar out with a wet cotton shirt and wrapped him up, he was surprisingly calm and let me pick him up out of the tank (doubt that will happen again), as I reached up into the new tank to place him in he went spastic and wriggled out of the shirt and jumped from 2m in the air onto the cement garage floor that I just cleaned with acid a few days before!! I had the attemps at trying to pick him up again and he was really going nuts finally got him back in and he was all cut up and his back tail split in half! Now its two days later and he is fine phew almost fully healed up he must be loving his new home.

So now I have the 4 foot 55gallon with a 7inch JD, 4inch red tail shark, about 5 BN pleco's most around 3-4inch and one albino about 8inch! Then 8 different tetra's 1 swordtail and 5 guppys. My JD doesn't seem to care about any of the new fish in the tank and they all seem to get along just fine, the JD is alot more active now that their is no 10" Oscar in with him  So today at my favorite petstore I see a lil 1inch JD for $5 by himself with a bunch of different fish so I had to have him so he can grow out and hopefully go into the 165gallon with the other JD and Oscar. Introduced him too the tank no problem he was fine had a go at a platty thats smaller then him and a few tetra's but all of a sudden the red tail honed in on him and chased him all over the tank, this went on for a couple of hours and I noticed scales missing from the juvie JD. Don't know why the red tail all of a sudden became extremely agressive and mainly only towards the baby JD. Bad move for the red tail cuz I netted him and put him in the 165gallon with the oscar and feather fin, Needless to say he's not doing any chasing anymore but alot of running.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Why not put the JD in the 165 gallon tank. Its big enough for the O and the JD. Post some pics so we can see the tank. 165 gallon is a nice tank, Im jealous


----------



## SavemeDempsey (Apr 30, 2013)

because the oscar almost killed the JD in the 55gallon and he is also a little small for his age im guessing because he has had to stay small and fast to compete with the oscar, honestly I was going to put them both in the big tank but once I caught the oscar and had the mis-hap transporting him I tried to catch the dempsey for about 2 mins but he was reallllly hard to catch and I could tell he was getting SUPER stressed so I gave up lol he will go in the big tank soon but he's happy for now.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The larger tank will give the Dempsey more space to escape the aggressions of the Oscar, but having said that, I've rarely found that keeping just two cichlids together ends up working well, unless they are paired up. Depending on the dimensions of your tank, you can probably get away with 4-5 fish in the tank, and that will reduce the aggression each individual fish receives. Is it actually a 6ft tank?


----------



## SavemeDempsey (Apr 30, 2013)

no its like 5 1/4 foot x 2 1/4 x 2 1/4 made from an old shop front door.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

odd size but plenty big for Oscars. The extra f/b depth is nice


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Not a bad sized tank. You have a number of options, as long as you keep the water quality good. You could go with some silver dollars, or Clown Loaches. Alternatively you could add in more cichlids, such as severum, texas cichlid, single convict, Firemouth, Jewel cichlid.. These should all be singles, and smaller than your Oscar to start with. I would aim for 5 fish total, but you'll need to keep up with the water changes.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

Swordtail would get eaten in 1 gulp


----------

